# Blown away by my exchange luck!!



## cdziuba (Nov 1, 2012)

I can't believe how II came through for me.  I've had an ongoing search for months, really hoping to snag anything on Sanibel or Bonita for the exact April week our son will be playing on Main Street, Disney, with his marching band.  We wanted to make a SW Florida/Orlando trip where we'd do two days Disney, and a week in SW Florida. This morning I almost fainted when I saw my II confirmation:  a TWO bedroom at the Hyatt Bonita Springs!!!  I am over the moon.    I live in NJ, and am without power, and have been staying with various relatives.  This comes at a wonderful time..lifts my spirits.  I can't believe this exchange!!!!


----------



## theo (Nov 1, 2012)

*Congrats!*



cdziuba said:


> I can't believe how II came through for me.  I've had an ongoing search for months, really hoping to snag anything on Sanibel or Bonita for the exact April week our son will be playing on Main Street, Disney, with his marching band.  We wanted to make a SW Florida/Orlando trip where we'd do two days Disney, and a week in SW Florida. This morning I almost fainted when I saw my II confirmation:  a TWO bedroom at the Hyatt Bonita Springs!!!  I am over the moon.    I live in NJ, and am without power, and have been staying with various relatives.  This comes at a wonderful time..lifts my spirits.  I can't believe this exchange!!!!



A great score indeed, particularly in view of the high demand season, coupled with the fact that there is a grand total of only *two* timeshare facilities in all of Bonita Springs / Bonita Beach. Well done! 

I hope all works out well for you in the aftermath of Sandy. The televised scenes and photos of the devastation in New York and New Jersey are truly heartbreaking and (...rare between New Englanders and NY/NJ residents...) our thoughts and prayers are certainly with you.


----------



## Dori (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow! An excellent score for you and your family. You will have a fabulous time.

Dori


----------



## ttt (Nov 1, 2012)

A very nice resort, indeed! Enjoy the area....


----------



## Steve (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Carol,

It's great to "see" you again here on TUG.  Congratulations on your awesome exchange!  I hope that you don't have too much damage from Sandy, and that life returns to normal soon.

Take care,

Steve


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 1, 2012)

Good for you Carol....I love when things come together so wonderfully.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 1, 2012)

You are going to love this area.  
Good for you.


----------



## cdziuba (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  I'm still so happy a day later.  Glad to be back on TUG.


----------



## littlestar (Nov 2, 2012)

My mom, dad, and sister stayed there a few years ago.  They loved it!  Have a good time.


----------



## custcarcen (Nov 2, 2012)

If anyone deserves it Carol it's you. Congratulations and have fun !

Mike


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 4, 2012)

cdziuba said:


> our son will be playing on Main Street, Disney, with his marching band.



Just had to grumble a bit. I'm on my fourth band kid, so have been a band parent every year since sometime in the 90s. Our kids have NEVER marched in Disney World. They almost went one year but the trip got cancelled. They have always preferred big competitions in places that nobody would want to vacation. 

My oldest son did go once with a dance team. We booked a week at Sheraton Vistana. The kids had a great time.

Sheila


----------

